# Squats - Would you recommend a bar pad?



## b4rmy

one of these.

I find the bar diggs into my bones & the heavier i go, the more the pain. Ive tried placing the bar in different positions, but not only is it not safe, but it still hurts to fvck! (What am i doing wrong?)

Is there any disadvantages in using one of these sponge things?


----------



## jw007

GAY!!!


----------



## genesis

Nope, man up


----------



## sully807

i wouldnt we got one at our gym and the pad can shuffle out of position and throw balance. people have asked before and the only real answer is man up.. im sure every1 here will tell you the bruises caused by squats


----------



## suliktribal

Deffo get a bar pad if it's too painfull.

The point of squatting is to work your legs, not needlessly shred the back of your neck/shoulders.

Man up?

No, wise up.


----------



## jw007

suliktribal said:


> Deffo get a bar pad if it's too painfull.
> 
> The point of squatting is to work your legs, not needlessly shred the back of your neck/shoulders.
> 
> Man up?
> 
> No, wise up.


Go home, Be a family man:lol:


----------



## sully807

suliktribal said:


> Deffo get a bar pad if it's too painfull.
> 
> The point of squatting is to work your legs, not needlessly shred the back of your neck/shoulders.
> 
> Man up?
> 
> No, wise up.


if you "shredding" your neck and shoulders your doing somthing seriously wrong. also the bar should sit across your back. maybe you should wise up. if your not man enough to squat properly dont squat.. if you dont squat you mayaswell not train at all


----------



## b4rmy

suliktribal said:


> Deffo get a bar pad if it's too painfull.
> 
> *The point of squatting is to work your legs, not needlessly shred the back of your neck/shoulders.*
> 
> *Man up?*
> 
> *No, wise up*.


I like it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Matt 1

Dear Sir,

Thank you for donating your testicles, You can post them to this adress:

15 Man up Lane

Womensvile

PO BOX 89are-you-serious-42



Only kidding mate, I use one if its around when going heavy! Don't tell anyone though..


----------



## jw007

suliktribal said:


> Deffo get a bar pad if it's too painfull.
> 
> The point of squatting is to work your legs, not needlessly shred the back of your neck/shoulders.
> 
> Man up?
> 
> No, wise up.


Here you go princess, Just for you:beer:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

jw007 said:


> GAY!!!


x2


----------



## b4rmy

I try to place the bar more across my back, but i find this puts me off balance at times, so i have to sit the bar further-up.

Bruising i can live with (that doesnt bother me)


----------



## suliktribal

sully807 said:


> if you "shredding" your neck and shoulders your doing somthing seriously wrong. also the bar should sit across your back. maybe you should wise up. if your not man enough to squat properly dont squat.. if you dont squat you mayaswell not train at all


I don't personally use one, but if the OP is in pain with it, then why not?

Also, it's not a case of weather you're squatting properly or not.

My friend has an 'odd' shaped back and spine, and while his form is correct, the bar hurts him.


----------



## Dezw

Bar pads are super mega gay.


----------



## jw007

suliktribal said:


> I don't personally use one, but if the OP is in pain with it, then why not?
> 
> Also, it's not a case of weather you're squatting properly or not.
> 
> *My friend has an 'odd' shaped back and spine,* and while his form is correct, the bar hurts him.


 :lol: :lol:

pics please??

What?? is it *L* shaped


----------



## b4rmy

jw007 said:


> Here you go princess, Just for you:beer:


LMAO - thanks you fat cvnt

:tongue:


----------



## sully807

b4rmy said:


> I try to place the bar more across my back, but i find this puts me off balance at times, so i have to sit the bar further-up.
> 
> Bruising i can live with (that doesnt bother me)


balance has nothing to do with sitting the bar lower. i find sitting it in the groove my traps make is perfect and i can rack up weights with no discomfort


----------



## sully807

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> pics please??
> 
> What?? is it *L* shaped


haha have some reps:thumb:


----------



## b4rmy

dutch_scott said:


> the brown toy maka paka off midnight garden isnt asian racism!


*hits home*


----------



## goonerton

b4rmy said:


> I try to place the bar more across my back, but i find this puts me off balance at times, so i have to sit the bar further-up.
> 
> Bruising i can live with (that doesnt bother me)


I remember the 1st time I tried squatting and thought sh1t the bar fcukin kills !!

But once you get used to it, its not even a consideration.

I`m no expert but I always squat with the bar lower down, I would think it is far safer than having it up across your neck.


----------



## Smitch

jw007 said:


> Here you go princess, Just for you:beer:


Do they do that with a Maximuscle logo on to match all my other gear??? :lol:


----------



## b4rmy

so let me get this right, is this gay?


----------



## God

Pussy Pad...I wouldn't.

For the first week or two perhaps it will be a little uncomfortable but as long as you get the bar placement correct it should be fine. I have used one before and it felt awkward and shifts the balance off where it should be.


----------



## Smitch

If it's a large blindfold, yes.


----------



## jw007

Smitch said:


> If it's a large blindfold, yes.


lol:lol:


----------



## Syko

I agree, pads are GAY!!!

Where do you put the bar on your back?


----------



## Zzz102

dutch_scott said:


> ok anyone who agrees with anything positive bout a gay maxi pad aka squat pad please erase urself, neg urself and go tune into la muscle tv whilst denying the brown toy maka paka off midnight garden isnt asian racism!
> 
> wise up....and get a strong body, if u cant hold the bar ur backs woefully weak compared to what ur about to squat, ie. if u need a pad u must be squattin good weight as 70-100kg my 10months old chews on to get fruit out of her teeth!


Oww theres nowt wrong with squatting 100kg


----------



## chrisj22

I know it gives people a hurty spine, but when I see people in the gym with them I just look at them and think

''Mega gay!''


----------



## Syko

Same here

I see some squating with the bar on there neck?


----------



## Harry Sacks

just keep on with it, it its digging into bone then you need bigger upper back and traps


----------



## MarkFranco

Just get some traps instead


----------



## NickC

I used to find it hurt, but after a few weeks the pain subsides and I don't even bruise anymore, I only squat about 310-350lbs..but its enough to hurt if you do it wrong!

I have always had large traps however, so maybe try to build them up a bit.

Also the bar should rest on your traps not your neck, so make sure its in the right place!


----------



## 8103

it's a pussy pad, for pussies!

seriously man up

and I think your bar placement is wrong, it shouldn't hurt, it should sit there nicely. Probably too high up.


----------



## b4rmy

thanks for the replies guys - i must have the bar placement wrong. I'll give it a go.

in the meantime, the next bloke that posts something along the lines of "man-up.."grow a pair" will receive a soft and fresh terd through their letterbox on Monday morning 

(YES, thats right, i know where u live!!!  )

Thanks again chaps.


----------



## Zzz102

Man up:ban:

(Will look forward to the soft and fresh turd)


----------



## Ak_88

Called a pussy pad for a reason.

Also throws your centre of gravity about by moving the bar further from your body, recipe for throwing your whole body forward and turning your squat into a good morning.


----------



## treb92

Smitch said:


> If it's a large blindfold, yes.


Its not gay if you wear the matching gloves,


----------



## Tom90

I try to hide the one in my gym..

Found it the other day though and its been split in half


----------



## monkeybiker

The bar should not be sitting on your bones. Squeeze your upper back muscles together and the bar should rest on the muscle of the upper back.

I will admit it does look a bit wussy using the pad.


----------



## Sk1nny

heres a link to a site where you can get a free bumbag and double ender with every bar maxipad you buy

www.yourgayandyouknowyouare.cum


----------



## thetong6969

if the bar is correct accross your back it lies on rear delts not any bone????????

even me missus at 5ft2 rests it perfect without being told and lowers straight same on way up

as mentioned the pads move

and squat does 27 majr muscles not just your legs

suggest you order a pair of balls lol and man up

i actually have trouble squatting light to warm up with

but find it never hurts any bones at all(even a diabetic cabbage like me does ok lol)


----------



## Hobbio

I stopped using the pad several weeks ago and find it much easier tbh. The pad does move and can cause the bar to slip.


----------



## Burner

would using a sweat towel be ok? I mean not rolled up into a massive ball, just a little extra layer


----------



## Lois_Lane

Yes its very good if you get red welts on the back of your neck.

My brother has a permant hard welt on his neck from years of squatting.


----------



## Harry Sacks

Burner said:


> would using a sweat towel be ok? I mean not rolled up into a massive ball, just a little extra layer


No

just take the pain, it'll only last a few weeks then it wont bother you

In my powerlifting club we have a 60kg woman, she squats around 140kg i think, and she doesn't moan about the bar hurting


----------



## littlesimon

This is where I place the bar,never gives me any problems. I've read that people who don't have enough mass in the upper back tend to suffer with pain.


----------



## H22civic

I used to get a bit of pain when i first started squatting. It was probably down to my traps being non existant. Dosnt give me any problems any more though.

If its the difference between you squatting and not squatting then i say use the pad.


----------



## tom0311

Squats give me sh!t loads of pain so I use a pad, don't really care if it looks gay or not cause at least it allows me to do them until I have enough mass to cushion myself properly.


----------



## Guest

havnt read the whole of this but im sure using a bar pad loads the spine differently, Instead of the bar sitting on your shoulders, you can load your neck insteasd which is just asking for trouble.

If your in that much pain, get a manta ray. They have a good rep.


----------



## tom0311

mikex101 said:


> havnt read the whole of this but im sure using a bar pad loads the spine differently, Instead of the bar sitting on your shoulders, you can load your neck insteasd which is just asking for trouble.
> 
> If your in that much pain, get a manta ray. They have a good rep.


That's what I use mate, just forgot what it was called so I said pad lol.


----------



## Guest

tom0311 said:


> That's what I use mate, just forgot what it was called so I said pad lol.


Ive not used one, but they have had some good reviews by people i respect. Ofcourse, the issue that they sold out does exist i suppose.

Squatting can be a pain, i mean, i still get a huge red line across my back when squatting heavy. ITs a talking point though i suppose. :lol:


----------



## tom0311

I just can't find any place to put the bar that doesn't cause me pain. Even 1 plate each side hurts a crazy amount. Probably don't have a big enough upper back to cushion it properly.


----------



## Guest

tom0311 said:


> I just can't find any place to put the bar that doesn't cause me pain. Even 1 plate each side hurts a crazy amount. Probably don't have a big enough upper back to cushion it properly.


Judging by your avy, You should be fine. IT took me a few months to get used to squatting padless.

Like anything, it takes time. The article i read about loading my neck instead of my shoulders shitted my right up so i stopped using a pad and manned up.

I love the pain now.


----------



## b4rmy

tom0311 said:


> Squats give me sh!t loads of pain so I use a pad, don't really care if it looks gay or not cause at least it allows me to do them until I have enough mass to cushion myself properly.


good attitude


----------



## tim_e

AJ91 said:


> It only hurt me when i just started training and use to sit it where my traps are.
> 
> Then i just changed the bar placement, into more of a low bar squat, pinch the shoulder blades up and my hands narrower on the bar, and it didn't hurt at all, been squatting that way since.


Good tips there AJ, will give that a try tomorrow as I'm its leg day tomorrow.

Hows sunny Lincolnshire, I used to live there


----------



## tom0311

mikex101 said:


> Judging by your avy, You should be fine. IT took me a few months to get used to squatting padless.
> 
> Like anything, it takes time. The article i read about loading my neck instead of my shoulders shitted my right up so i stopped using a pad and manned up.
> 
> I love the pain now.


Fair enough, it just feels really tender even with a sh!t weight on the bar. No idea why it hurts so much. I'll man up eventually, not every gym has a manta ray.



b4rmy said:


> good attitude


Sarcy? If not then my bad :thumb:


----------



## monkeybiker

tom0311 said:


> I just can't find any place to put the bar that doesn't cause me pain. Even 1 plate each side hurts a crazy amount. Probably don't have a big enough upper back to cushion it properly.


You probably got the bar too high. Squeeze your upper back muscles together and lower the bar a bit, it should then rest on your upper back muscles.

In your avi picture you look to have enough muscle to hold the bar. Girls can do squats so you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## chelios

Rest the bar in proper position and it wont hurt, you'll get used to it. My training partner uses the pad, annoys me lol.


----------



## Dig

mikex101 said:


> havnt read the whole of this but im sure using a bar pad loads the spine differently, Instead of the bar sitting on your shoulders, you can load your neck insteasd which is just asking for trouble.
> 
> If your in that much pain, get a manta ray. They have a good rep.


I have a manta ray havent used it in years, forgot i had it. Not bad exercise, but actually makes bar dig in more doesnt cushion it.


----------



## Guest

Dig said:


> I have a manta ray havent used it in years, forgot i had it. Not bad exercise, but actually makes bar dig in more doesnt cushion it.


strange, ive only ever heard good things about them. Havnt used one. I wouldnt lower myself :lol:


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Its far better to do swats than be afraid of looking "gay", everyone when they starting upping the weight feel's the bar, but you soon get used to it


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

bar pads are for sissy's !


----------



## tom0311

monkeybiker said:


> Girls can do squats so you shouldn't have a problem.


Thanks :thumb: Probably right to be fair, I need to man up and get used to it.


----------



## martin brown

Just use less weight or drop squats...


----------



## gerg

i used to use one before i knew any better

only time it's hurt is when i did something like 100 heavyish squats, my traps were in agony after that


----------



## Murray

jw007 said:


> GAY!!!


The first response, is the correct response


----------



## DB

I don't personally use one... However if it caused me a problem I would.

Using is bar pad is far less gay than wearing a bumbag and many on here do that!!


----------



## DB

AJ91 said:


> :laugh: name and shame


1- Tinytom

2- Pscarb

:lol:


----------



## mr.squatrack

Seems to me anything that moves the bar away from your centre of gravity is gonna be a bad thing in terms of overall stability, also anything that moves the bar away from your shoulders is probaly going to cause further stability issues between the bar and your back..

I like the the bar locked in tight against my back and rear delts so it feels like one solid mass..


----------

